# Wyeth & Bro labeled Pine Syrup



## Wilkie (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is a gem a picked up a few years ago in an antique store in Novato, California.  $8.00.  It was still wrapped in a "wax paper" like cover but I could tell it was labeled.  I could "feel" the embossing through the paper so I opted to remove the paper.  The bottle is machine made.  The company has been in existence since 1860.  I'm not sure the exact decade of this bottle but I do know that John Wyeth died in 1907 so I'm thinking this is probably a 1900-1910 bottle?  If anyone can offer any comments on that I'd appreciate it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2009)

Labels ad a lot to bottles sometimes.
 Those contents look pretty nasty.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Labels ad a lot to bottles sometimes.
> Those contents look pretty nasty.


 yep, I agree, pine bark, cherry bark, sassafras bark, must have been pretty high in fiber!  It says it's a cough medicine though and did contain 3% alcohol.


----------



## woody (Feb 12, 2009)

Did you see the main ingredients.

 Alcohol and Chloroform.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 12, 2009)

Contains no morphine or narcotics? what good is that? that is what kept the costumer coming back for more.[8D]


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 12, 2009)

> 1930ish Wyeth is still in business today


 What do you base that on?  As near as I can tell, by the history on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wyeth  It wasn't called John Wyeth & Bro by the 30's.  The history on wiki is a little hard to follow.  Also, I would think they would have switched to screw caps by 1930 although I know it's not unheard of to still be using corks.  They were a big company, aquiring other big names, ie. anacin (1930) so I think they would have been using the newer techonology by then.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #86 Owens AR Bottle Machine (1912) 
 Toledo, OH 

 Notable for: world's first automated bottling machine that introduced cheap and plentiful supply of glass containers, ending child labor in those plants 

 * no longer existing *

 Links: 
 Owens Illinois history: http://www.o-i.com/about/corporate/history.asp

 More about . . . 
 Only since 1912 have glass jars and bottles been in cheap and plentiful supply for pharmaceuticals, household products, food and beverages, and an endless variety of uses. The bottle-making machine introduced the safety, standardization, quality, and convenience of glass containers. Not only did they revolutionize the industry, the Owens machines ended child labor in glass-container plants. In 1913, the National Child Labor Committee of New York City said the rapid introduction of the automatic machine did more to eliminate child labor than they had been able to do through legislation. 

 Before mechanization, glass workers were blowing molten glass into metal molds. Increasing demand for bottles stimulated many attempts at automated bottle machines in Europe and the United States. Michael J. Owens (1859-1923) devised *the first commercially successful, fully automatic bottle-making machine in 1903*, financed by Edward D. Libbey (1854-1925) and executed with the aid of engineers William Boch, C. William Schwenzfeier, and Richard LaFrance. As a result of nine years of refined design work, the "AR" machine was less limited in the design of molds than the "A" and permitted greater cooling facilities. The general-purpose "AR" had an average production of 50,400 bottles a day. The last two Owens machines in operation, the AQ, were operated at Gas City, Indiana, until December 17, 1982. Owens-Illinois is located in Toledo at the original site of the Libbey Glass Company of 1892.

*Now, Lobey, obviosly I'm not as smart as YOU, so maybe you wouldn't mind telling me what a small bore machined bottle is.  EDUCATE ME.*


----------



## woody (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm thinking the bottle posted is from around 1900-1910, esp. the way that Philadelphia is abbreviated.


----------



## woody (Feb 12, 2009)

I wonder if there is any base embossing on the bottle.
 That might help narrow down the time period.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2009)

2 quick points..John Wyeth & Brother was the name of a corporation. It didn't matter who was alive or dead.. it was the company name. Also that label looks depression era to me. ..back to my tumbler project...


----------

